# help needed for an assembled laptop



## Rewat (Sep 15, 2005)

By the way can any one tell me if i can get a laptop assembled in bangalore and where. I would like a laptop woth amd athlon 3800 1gb ddr ram so what will be the prices for it for a laptop


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 15, 2005)

I know of someone in mumbai who assembles laptops.


----------

